# Mattress In 30rls



## cowart66 (Mar 8, 2005)

Just got my new 30rls. This is our second RV. The mattress in the bed room while it is better than our previous, it still leaves you hurting the next morning. I put a 2" pillow top which helps. Does anyone know if the 8" paramount innerspring mattress is an improvement or basically the same thing as what is in the TT. I really enjoy RV'ing but I am tired of not getting any good sleep while away and I don't want to spend a thousand dollars on a select comfort.
Steve


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

We just went out and bought a new full size mattress from a store. Much better. The toppers did'nt work for me, it's still the same old chessy, cheap mattress underneath that is way too short for me.


----------



## prchoudh (Feb 23, 2005)

I had the same problem with my RV as well as my 30 RLS. I have a Stearns and Foster double pillow top at home and when I used to sleep in the RV my back would hurt the next morning so, I went out to Robinsons May and bought 2 thick foam pads and they are great. No more back pain and it costs less than the price of that mattress topper.


----------

